# IRS: Cheapest Obamacare Will Be $20,000 Per Family



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome to the "Affordable Care Act"

IRS: Cheapest Obamacare Plan Will Be $20,000 Per Family

BOHICA!


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Truly sad to force everyone to pay for this garbage that they may not have the $$$$ for!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Surely BS. Everyone in the U.S. is currently getting medical care, some from private insurance, some from Medicare, some from Medicaid and some from emergency room. The insurance companies are raking about 20% of our healthcare dollars off the top. Guess who is putting out all this crap?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I heard about this today - a report from the IRS, no less - and it was too much to stomach. We can't meet our bills now. How in the world would we be able to pay $20,000/year for health insurance in just three years? (Or be penalized for not having health insurance, which is more likely for us.)

But then I thought, well, I just don't see how we're still going along 'as is' as a country by then. I think the collapse will happen first.

Not that I want that. But it is what it is...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

How the hell is this going to provide healthcare for everyone?


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

It's crazy that we will be forced to "pay" no matter what we choose. I thought this was the land of the free - where we HAD agency to do as we thought necessary for our own family. Sad, sad day.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

We are already paying for universal health care.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't even MAKE 20k per year. This comes out to $1,666.66 per month. Boy that's a lot of sixes...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

That will cut most family incomes by 25-40% annually. Some families don't even earn this much in a year!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Is that an unbiased source?


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

swjohnsey said:


> Is that an unbiased source?


I don't know anything about this particular source. The story has been picked up by other by other networks, such as Fox and Current, and I have seen it in stories of some of the financial sites, but it has been unreported (as best as I can determine) by CBS, NBC, and ABC. Given the propensities of the three "mainstream" networks, it doesn't surprise me that they would ignore it. I believe that I did see it mentioned of it in a USA Today article, although it was imbedded within an article regarding penalties for not complying.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've only seen this on the very Right leaning web, nothing from the middle or fact checkers. This was the best I could find:



> TRUTH: IRS Estimates the Average Family (of 5, making over $120k) is Estimated Pay an average of $20k in 2016 for basic Insurance on the insurance exchanges.
> 
> Why is The Way IRS Statement on ObamaCare is Being Represented Misleading?
> 
> ...


http://obamacarefacts.com/irs-average-family-20,000-insurance-obamacare.php


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

well better get some insurance by then my friends, or die, I mean whatever is easiest you know. On second thought don't die cause that will just add to the cost LOL. We pay around $3,600 for ours. I don't see how people just under our income, the people who really cant afford it, you know the ones who can barley eat but don't quillify for government programs will survive. At the rate of inflation I think my family will be there in two years. My wife got no raise and I got a whooping $.05. Even keeping up with a 2% inflation, (to break even) my wife and I should have got $.48. So this happens two more years and we are up a creek. Of course we all know inflation is around 8% which would have been $2.00 to break even. My wife turns 30 this year and only has a few more good child bearing years left (yeah yeah insensitive I know, just go with it LOL). So Im thinking that If we can pop out two more in the next two years and she can find a way to get layed off we can have about 12 weeks of paid maternity leave, six weeks of paid vacation, roughly 12 more weeks of weekend days off, then 36 weeks of unemployment then we can get into the system and get free medical care, cash assistance, food stamps, and hell I could "afford" to send the two new kids to preschool for free so the people at work who get to send their kids at no cost will leave me alone. If you think about why the heck would anyone want to work anymore. Using the New York model in which 40,000 people pay something like 80% of the taxes, why cant the "richest" 10,000,000 or so pays for the other 290,000,000. O wait that's the plan, we can all be like New York City. No Guns, No large Sodas and the Man pays for us all. Hell ya. Of course this is what I truly think about that crap, 



(I consider Southern Ohio where I went to School part of "north Dixie, if you've been there you know what I mean LOL)


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Is that an unbiased source?


Is there such a thing? The Russian source seems the most unbiased to me.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Grimm said:


> That will cut most family incomes by 25-40% annually. Some families don't even earn this much in a year!


When we visited austria, I asked our tour guide about taxes, healthcare, etc because 0butthole had just been elected...he said 40% off the top for all taxes....so that's what we have to look forward to...not only will you have to purchase health care, your taxes will come out anyway for "yours" ( because you could get it if you want it ) and everyone else's healthcare. The thought process of this all would make one think that private healthcare would go down...but...with the mandates on what HAS TO BE COVERED by insurance companies, the price went up in 2011 and will probably go up again in 2014.

This is my understanding. (and I'm sure there will be an income level where you are eligible for 0butthole care, which most of the middle and lower middle class will not qualify)

Redistrbution of wealth at it's finest. What's wrong with charity? Churches helping pay bills, charity hospital...oops...they are going to close because 0butthole care are going to force them to perform abortions.

In a hand basket....in a hand basket....hope those who voted for him are proud of the communist.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You know, among the Amish and Mennonites, large medical bills are shared. A young man at a church in another county got Hodgkins Disease and he needed $169,000 to pay the hospital for his treatment. All the churches pitched in and paid his bill. When a mom in our church got breast cancer, same thing. Everyone chipped in. AND because we pay cash, the doctors and hospitals give hefty discounts.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Remember WE ARE CRAZY


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Is that an unbiased source?


In the first post, it linked to a document on the Department of Treasury (IRS) web page at irs.gov Seems pretty legit to me. They are taking comments on the proposed plan until May 2013 (if you can read in circles!). :brickwall:

Now as far as reading it, well I tried and it's crazy. They give cases of families and single individuals and then send you in circles trying to find the corresponding info. WHY can't they write in plain English so everyone would know EXACTLY what to expect.

Here is one example, see what you make of it:

Example 2. Married employee with dependents. Taxpayers B and C are married and file a joint return for 2016. B and C have two children, D and E. In November 2015, B is eligible to enroll in self-only coverage under a plan offered by B's employer for calendar year 2016 at a cost of $5,000 to B. C, D, and E are eligible to enroll in family coverage under the same plan for 2016 at a cost of $20,000 to B. B, C, D, and E's household income is $90,000. Under paragraph (e)(3)(ii)(A) of this section, B's required contribution is B's share of the cost for self-only coverage, $5,000. Under paragraph (e)(1) of this section, B has affordable coverage for 2016 because B's required contribution ($5,000) does not exceed 8 percent of B's household income($7,200). Under paragraph (e)(3)(ii)(B) of this section, the required contribution for C, D, and E is B's share of the cost for family coverage, $20,000. Under paragraph (e)(1) of this section, C, D, and E lack affordable coverage for 2016 because their required contribution ($20,000) exceeds 8 percent of their household income ($7,200).

So, am I reading correctly that the family pays $25,000? B's share is $5,000 and C, D & E's share is another $20,000? :gaah:

PLEASE....I think I need a map from this paragraph and all the others noted.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

kejmack said:


> You know, among the Amish and Mennonites, large medical bills are shared. A young man at a church in another county got Hodgkins Disease and he needed $169,000 to pay the hospital for his treatment. All the churches pitched in and paid his bill. When a mom in our church got breast cancer, same thing. Everyone chipped in. AND because we pay cash, the doctors and hospitals give hefty discounts.


There is a group now that will fall under no pentalty, a Christian sharing group.

There is a family in our church that uses it and I'm going to talk to them about it very soon. Supposedly, you receive your monthly 'invoice' from them and it will include names to send your money to, your whole 'payment' may go to one family, or you may have to mail multiple payments.

I went today to my natural doc, my visit plus a new supplement , 100.00. Seriously thinking about decreasing our health coverage to a different policy and get the whole family going to natural doc. She found bacteria that I didn't know about, told me that I may be close to having some really bad gut problem, so I'm on some supplements and strict diet. gonna stop the bacteria before it takes over... Doctors don't prevent anything anymore and are the third cause of death.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

let's all just build bunkers, go off the grid, put property in our children's names and not file any tax returns.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

biobacon said:


> (I consider Southern Ohio where I went to School part of "north Dixie, if you've been there you know what I mean LOL)


Indeed I do! :2thumb:


----------

